# jumbo peanutbutter



## judu

i just found this jar this morning.its a jumbo peanutbutter jar with an elephant on it. i have not found many jars so far worth keeping, this one was nice to find. on the bottom it says " its good for the kiddies"....right after i dug this my shovel snapped in half so i had to come home..me and that shovel have bonded over the summer and i was sad to see him go........anyone know if this is  a pretty common jar. my wife took it from me and has it in her kitchen already......


----------



## pyshodoodle

> ORIGINAL:  judu
> my wife took it from me and has it in her kitchen already......


 You do understand this is usually a good sign, right! 
 I don't know what they're worth, but there'll be a bunch of others on here that will.


----------



## mr.fred

Off hand i don't know what it's worth-----i have seen them on E-Bay----$10.00 or so-----they came in many styles-------some are worth a few$$$$$$[]-keep posting pictures as you find them------I think Marvin? is the person who knows more on them than me------Get yourself a Red Book[8D]---------Fred.


----------



## LC

> ORIGINAL:  judu
> 
> i just found this jar this morning.its a jumbo peanutbutter jar with an elephant on it. i have not found many jars so far worth keeping, this one was nice to find. on the bottom it says " its good for the kiddies"....right after i dug this my shovel snapped in half so i had to come home..me and that shovel have bonded over the summer and i was sad to see him go........anyone know if this is  a pretty common jar. my wife took it from me and has it in her kitchen already......
> 
> Hello Judu , your jar is pretty common , but I have always liked the Jumbos , they are from Cincinnati , and I have always been attracted to them . I had a good many of them for some time till I decided to get rid of most of them . There are a dozen or so different slogans on the bottoms of the one pound jars , can not think of all of them off hand . There are a good many shapes and sizes of them , and some of them are worth a good bit of money . Those lids are sure hard to come by though ! . My Misses has a couple of them in the kitchen as well .


----------



## madman

HEY DAN. VERY NICE, JUMBOS ARE COMMON,  BUT WILL ALWAYS BE DESIRABLE, YOURS LOOKS TO BE AN EARLIER VERSION ,DOES IT HAVE A PLACE ON THE BACK FOR A LABLE? OR IS IT SOLID STRIPES?, I ALWAYS KEEP EM,  AND WHEN THE WIFE STARTS LIKING YOUR FINDS THATS EVEN BETTER!  MIKE


----------



## LC

I believe the one pound jars with the slogans on the bottom are from the fifties and possibly the forties , I am just guessing though . I am pretty sure the ones from the sixties did not have the slogans on the bottoms .


----------



## capsoda

They are from the very late 20s thru 30s and are worth about $10 in that size. They come with 11 different sayings if I remember correctly and there is an Ice blue one that is super rare. Jumbo Peanut Butter came in sizes from 2ozs to a couple of pounds and a lot of different shapes. There are very collectible and where you find one there are usually others.


----------



## madman

IN THE EARLY 40S THEY SWITCHED OVER TO PAPER LABELS, THE EMBOSSED BOTTOMS R FROM THE LATE 20S 40S THE 40S VERSION HAS A PLACE FOR A LABLE ON THE BACK,   THE EARLY VERSIONS ALSO HAD A LABLE WRAPPED AROUND THE EMBOSSMENT,50S  JARS WERE TOTALY DIFFERENT


----------



## LC

UHHMM , didn't think the dump I dug mine out of was no earlier than the forties , guess I was wrong !


----------



## madman

LC IVE DUG JUMBOS FROM THE EARLY 40S WITH THE EMBOSSED BOTTOMS BUT HAVE A PLACE FOR A LABLE ON THE BACK AND NOT MUCH AFTER 1942 THEY SWITCHED TO PAPER LABLE PLAIN JARS


----------



## LC

The dump I dug mine out of was an active village dump when I was a kid Mike, built my first bicycle out of junk parts from it . Ah , the good old days . Some advice to youngster who try and do the same , make it a point not to forget the brakes , liked to killed myself on mine on its maiden run .................


----------



## #1twin

judu,   If your jar is a 1 lb jar, as it appears to be, it is one of the more common one's listed at $4-$6 in the Red Book #10. That is without the lid. All the others are higher in price. Maybe you can locate some of the tappered one's and smaller one's. I recently got 3 out of one pit so you should be able to find more. I'm trying to find out what my 4 1/4 oz one is worth, because it is the only one I have, not listed in the book. Good luck on your return dig[]   Marvin


----------



## judu

hey mike, the jar i have has lines all the way around and no place for a lable..thanks for all th einfo, really cool to learn about this jar...hey marvin, what is the "redbook"?..is thata reliable guide, and if so, how do you get one....


----------



## #1twin

I just got my Red Book in the mail last week. It's a great book on jar price's. It cost $40 and is well worth it. It has a site REDBOOKJARS.COM. You should be able to order one from there. Good luck digging,  Marvin


----------



## mr.fred

Check the bottom of your Jar(s)------i have a few of the 1# jars that are dated June 1930--------------------------------Fred.


----------



## judu

hey mr fred, mine has june 24th 1930 on the bottom as well.....


----------



## mr.fred

You will also notice that some of the Elephants are young ones and older ones---the tusks are different-----as are the faces[]. Hope you find lots of them---Fred.


----------



## capsoda

If you try to collect all the minor variances you will need a museum to keep them in. I wouldn't even want to guess at the number. I still have several different Jumbo jars but nothing like I used to.


----------



## sandman

Hey Cap. I really like the one on the far right. Nice. I have a few left myself.


----------



## cyberdigger

Is Jumbo Peanut Butter a southern brand?? Anybody digging them up north?? I never even heard of this brand before..[>:]


----------



## sandman

I'm not sure if it is a southern brand or not. All of mine were dug in western NY and central Pa.


----------



## sandman

I'm sorry. Frank tea and spice co. Cincinnati Oh.


----------



## glass man

NAME CAME FROM JUMBO THE ELEPHANT P.T. BARNUM OWNED. LOOK IT UP GREAT STORY. THE LIDS ARE WHAT IS HARD TO FIND AND GOT TO WATCH OUT CAUSE THERE ARE REPRODUCTIONS. CHARLIE ,I DON'T THINK IT WAS JUST A SOUTHERN THING AS IT WAS PUT OUT BY FRANK TEA AND SPICE CO. AND I THINK THEY WERE MORE THEN IN THE SOUTH. FOUNDED BY JACOB FRANK IN CIN. OHIO. JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger

What scares me most about this forum is how many reasons I am finding to go to all the 30's - 50's dumps I've found and refrained from digging out.. and look for stuff like this... I thought TOC was desperate enough! [&:]


----------



## mr.fred

Cap---what was in the tall one on the end?[8|]


----------



## mr.fred

> ORIGINAL: sandman
> 
> Hey Cap. I really like the one on the far right. Nice. I have a few left myself.


     You got some nice ones there[]


----------



## mr.fred

Funny thing Charlie---every time i dig one theres always 2  or 3 of them in the same hole[sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger

Ya mean like they had visitors from Dixieland? "Come and hang around with us fun-loving yankees, enjoy the lower humidity levels, marvel at the crowdedness, but please bring some of that delectible Jumbo Peanut Butter if you do come..."


----------



## capsoda

It had pepper sauce in it Fred. Frank tea and Spice Co. used a lot of collectible containers for their products.


----------



## madman

as far as jumbo being widely used in the south?  ive found them in toledo oh. knoxville and bristol va,it was made in cinci oh.  i know youve all heard of franks hot sauce, also dove brand was made by the frank tea and spice co. and seem to be alot harder to find, any body got a pix of the frank tea and spice factory! hey cyber whats up? it seems like all i have down here is 30s and fourties dumps to dig,  so ill dig them, but its worth it, alot of cool bottles in those dumps, as well as a ton of junk lol, heres a few of my jumbos oh yes cap the pepper sauce is swweet!!!


----------



## madman

the pix


----------



## LC

Jumbo Peanut Butter was sold by the Frank Tea & Spice Company in Cincinnati , Ohio cyberdigger . I heard once there were 80 or more different varieties of them , do not know for sure if that is correct . I am really surprised that there has not been a book put out on them over the years being they have been so popular with collectors .

 And there are reproductions floating around out there . I have a cobalt blue seven ounce one around here somewhere . The seven ounce is the only one I have seen reproduced in four different colors if I remember right , but who knows with all that is going on in the reproduction world today there may be more . I know they also reproduce the lids now too . I do not even like the looks of them though  .

 I kept a few of mine but got rid of most of them I had , many of which I wish I had back .


----------



## glass man

NICE LC! ARE THOSE THE ORIGINAL LIDS ON THEM? I LOVE THE ONES WITH THE WIRE HANDLES. HAD A CHANCE TO BUY A POUND ONE [NO LID] $12 AND PASSED IT UP!
  CHARLIE: TROUBLE BOUT DIGGING 20S-40S DUMP ROUND HERE IS THEY BURNED  THE TRASH AND I GET A LOT OF MELTED GLASS.[] ALSO HAVE TO DIG A TON OF DIRT IT SEEMS LIKE TO GET ONE DECENT THING! JAMIE


----------



## LC

The two jars at right have the original lids Jamie , not the best but better than nothing . I am posting a pic of them below . There are a good many different designed lids as well , depending on the age of the lids . 

 I am also posting a pic of a Dove Mustard jar which was also packaged by the Frank Tea & Spice Company of Cincinnati , Ohio . Wish I had an original lid for that one , anyone have one they can spare ?

 There is also a Dove Mustard jar made just like the one pound Jumbo jar , only difference being it has the kissing doves instead of the elephant .


----------



## LC

The lids


----------



## glass man

COOL L C! LOVE THE EMBOSSING ON THAT DOVE BRAND! FIRST ONE I HAVE SEEN THAT I CAN REMEMBER. JAMIE


----------



## madman

lc that dove brand mustard is very nice  as well as the lids


----------



## capsoda

I've got the Dove Brand mustard and several different Dove Brand extracts. I will have to ask Cindy where they are and get some pics up.


----------



## madman

HEY CAP ANY EXTRAS ?? PLEASE SHOW THOSE PIX!!!!!


----------



## LC

Well I am glad that I posted it for you to see Jamie . 

 I used to have some really nice lids on a lot of the jars I got rid of Mike , don't know why I didn't change these over and keep the good ones . I have a jar out in the garage with an older lid that looks different from the two I posted , if I can find it . I will post a pic of it .


----------



## capsoda

I had to sell all the extras and some that weren't extras back in 2000- 01so I could eat.

 Never could get my hands on any lids for them.


----------



## madman

GOT IT!


----------



## lepew62

I found a 7 oz Jumbo peanut butter jar today. I did look around ebay a bit and seen a few for sale. I did see a green glass elephant shaped Jumbo jar go for around 300.00 I think. I believe the 7 oz I have is worth 20ish dollars. It is stamped pat June 24 1930. Will let you know if I find more.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun

I was going through & cleaning a few bottles & jars that my late brother in law had dug and came across a 7 oz. Jumbo Peanut Butter jar w/o a lid. Everything is embossed without a place for a paper label. I have rad through this entire thread but really can't place a production period for when this jar was manufactured. 

One the front is Jumbo, elephant head, brand, peanut butter, & 7 oz. net. On the back is Packed by Frank Tea & Spice Co., Cincinnati, Ohio. on the bottom is a 6, what appears to be the top of a partial 5, and a 5. Any ideas as to what time period this jar fits into? Many thanks.


----------



## lwjars

Reproductions were made of the 7 ounce jars. The lids for a legit. 7 ounce jar will not fit the reproduction.


----------



## Nickneff

judu said:


> i just found this jar this morning.its a jumbo peanutbutter jar with an elephant on it. i have not found many jars so far worth keeping, this one was nice to find. on the bottom it says " its good for the kiddies"....right after i dug this my shovel snapped in half so i had to come home..me and that shovel have bonded over the summer and i was sad to see him go........anyone know if this is  a pretty common jar. my wife took it from me and has it in her kitchen already......


I am quite familiar with jumbo brand peanut butter jars they are great looking jars and they're sought after 2 they're not rare they are common but they're still really nice jars to look at the best ones are the super small one and the super big one these are the most valuable


----------



## LC

Jumbos are common as already stated . I collected them years ago . If I remember right there are like twelve different slogans on the bottoms of the one pound jars . These usually sell for around eight to ten bucks in my area , but some of the other Jumbos will bring some fairly good prices .


----------



## hemihampton

Nickneff said:


> I am quite familiar with jumbo brand peanut butter jars they are great looking jars and they're sought after 2 they're not rare they are common but they're still really nice jars to look at the best ones are the super small one and the super big one these are the most valuable




I would say the Green one shaped like a Elephant is Rare & Most Valuable, these can get a few hundred $$$. LEON.


----------



## jarsnstuff

hemihampton said:


> I would say the Green one shaped like a Elephant is Rare & Most Valuable, these can get a few hundred $$$. LEON.
> 
> While the Jumbo banks bring the highest $$ - they come in green and clear - beware there are reproductions of the green one!!  The repros are a dime a dozen.  Look for the detailed texture on the elephant's blanket to be sure you have the real thing!!


----------



## hemihampton

Didn't know they made Green Reproductions, Good to know. Would be nice to see the 2 side by side, the Original & Repro to see the Differences. LEON.


----------

